# cells



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi Peter
Sorry to bother you but I wondered if you could help put my mind at rest abit.
I had ec on Friday and had 10 eggs, only 4 turned into embs and when I went back for ET today 1 ahd not done anything, 1 was 3 cells , 1 was 4 cells grade 2 and one was 5 cells grade 2. I have had the 5&4 put back but was very upset that they weren't very good and that there were none out of 10 to freeze. Have I still got a chance as I feel really down now.
Thanks Love Clare x

I had IVF at Barts we were going to have ICSI but they said the sperm was good on the day.(low count and doesn't survive 24 hours)


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Clare,

The average fertilisation rate in IVF is 60% so at 40% you were slightly on the low side. Having said that the embryos you had back sound good so your chances are as good as anyone else. Think positive!

It is disappointing when freezing is not possible but it is more important to get good embryos for transfer. It may be worth considering ICSI in the future to try to increase embryo numbers.

Hope this helps!

Peter


Clare said:


> Hi Peter
> Sorry to bother you but I wondered if you could help put my mind at rest abit.
> I had ec on Friday and had 10 eggs, only 4 turned into embs and when I went back for ET today 1 ahd not done anything, 1 was 3 cells , 1 was 4 cells grade 2 and one was 5 cells grade 2. I have had the 5&4 put back but was very upset that they weren't very good and that there were none out of 10 to freeze. Have I still got a chance as I feel really down now.
> Thanks Love Clare x
> ...


----------

